# Recent portraits



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Some of you may of viewed Bossie's Rainbow bridge thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/rainbow-bridge/25822-rip-bossie-dog.html

Sadly he left us earlier in the year, and Claire his owner has commissioned me to draw this portrait as a present for her OH's birthday. He was an absolutely beautiful dog, I hope I have done him justice. RIP Bossie.

Ref pic









Finished portrait









I have also had my first Cavalier King Charles Spaniel commission, which I was really pleased about as I think they are gorgeous little dogs. This is Molly:

Ref pic









Finished portrait (ignore the "grey" tones, this is very black in real life, but wouldn't fit in my scanner so I've to photograph it!)









This week I am concentrating mainly on a portrait for 3reddogs (mod) of his 3 stunning vizslas. Unfortunately I cannot share that one as Wendy wants the finished product to be a nice surprise :hand: 

I also have a 3-dog commission of whippets to complete over the next couple of weeks, progress can be followed via my website FineAnimalArt ~ Welcome

Thanks for looking


----------



## spenny (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi all,

I was so pleased with Bossie's portrait - it reduced me to tears (in a good way)!!!

If anyone is even thinking about having a protrait of their pet, as a treasured keepsake of a loved one they have lost (as I have done for my OH) or just because they want one then I would definitely recomend Louise !!! 

Thanks again Louise- you have done more than justice for our special boy 

Claire

xx


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

you are more than welcome to share once paul has seen it lol. but better let is be a surprise for his birthday first lol........... errrrrrrr and dont let paul convince you otherwise.

dunno about paul getting excited about this portrait i know i am lol.

wendy


----------



## Mallyfield (Apr 24, 2009)

They are fantastic Louise, you've captured them beautifully.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

very stunning potraits! So beautiful


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

the portraits are stunning. 
They will be very pleased to have them.
What a lovely way to remember Bossie.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

They are amazing well done


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

spenny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was so pleased with Bossie's portrait - it reduced me to tears (in a good way)!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you to everyone, especially to Claire. It was my pleasure


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Ohh wow, they are amazing.
I wish I could have something like this done for my mum, I just lack money at the moment lol.


----------



## minifoxies (May 7, 2009)

Louise I will be in touch love your work!!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

minifoxies said:


> Louise I will be in touch love your work!!


Great I'll look forward to hearing from you, I'd be happy to ship overseas


----------

